# Large Madrone burl block for sale



## apicius9 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi guys,

I wasn't sure where I should offer this one, so I'll just do it here: I have a large block of exhibition grade madrone burl that I would like to sell - too much wood, not enough cash... Here is the description from Arnold, the guy I bought it from:

"*Spec's.:* air dried/steamed/kiln dried (11% mc), rough surfaced planed 2 face, yellow-orange tone, quarter sawn to rift sawn cut, wgt. is 5.10 lbs., dimensions are 16-3/4" x 6-15/16" @ one end tapering to 4-1/4" (narrowest face is 2-1/4") x 2" thick.  *Comment:* 97% clear for a burl- 2 fine inclusion on the one side edge and the one face towards the edge. This was cut closest to the outside where the burl is strongest. This was a veneer presentation grade burl that was heading to England and was able to purchase a small lot- this is the last piece. This is a piece of dense hardwood. Standard guitar billet in this grade retails approx. $ 400 to $500. "


Some pictures:






















This should yield a minimum of 14 5 x 2 x 1ish pieces, more if you cut them a bit narrower. The seller usually sells a lot to instrument makers and is absolutely reliable, I never had a bad piece from him. He assured me that this was treated state of the art for madrone which needs to be cooked or steamed to remain stable. I have had it for a year now. If you are interested, please PM me about the price. If I don't find takers here, I'll offer it as a guitar billet on ebay.

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow. That is one serious piece of material!


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 6, 2011)

Awesome surf board!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 6, 2011)

Gorgeous. I even like the exterior.


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 6, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Awesome surf board!


 
Maybe for your youngest, but not for me :tooth:


It really is a spectacular piece of burl but I have too much stuff... I was also wondering how to cut it, because the figure is just as nice from the side as it is from the top/bottom. 

Stefan


----------



## Phip (Sep 8, 2011)

Woah, Chief, madrones are my favorite trees. Wish I'd known you had madrone around before I placed my handles order. Any chance you can add one more in this time of turmoil?


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 8, 2011)

Phip said:


> Woah, Chief, madrones are my favorite trees. Wish I'd known you had madrone around before I placed my handles order. Any chance you can add one more in this time of turmoil?


 
Well, I have someone who is interested in the whole block, and that's all the madrone I have. But if that is your favorite wood, I am sure Mark can help out with a block - or I buy some back from the buyer  Let's PM about this if you are interested. I really need to make a list of the woods I have, I am sure there are 80+ varieties/qualities...

Stefan


----------



## heirkb (Sep 16, 2011)

Anyone else see a ninja in the left corner of the "bark" (skin?) of that wood? Beautiful block of wood.


----------

